# Heatvape Invader Mini



## Q-Ball (31/5/15)

I was just about to place my order at @Sir Vape and they are sold out.
So who has stock or will be getting some soon?


----------



## Sir Vape (31/5/15)

We have another shipment leaving this week. Should be in by Friday or Mon/Tues. Pm me if you would like me to reserve one for you.

Hugo


----------



## Q-Ball (31/5/15)

PM sent, thanks Hugo

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (1/6/15)

Shot bro

Invaders shipping either tomorrow or wed. Will let you know as soon as they are here


----------



## Q-Ball (2/6/15)

Thanks Hugo

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Q-Ball (4/6/15)

Have they shipped?


----------



## Sir Vape (4/6/15)

There was a slight delay shipping in the morning. Should be here wed next week.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Q-Ball (10/6/15)

Have they arrived @Sir Vape ?


----------



## LandyMan (10/6/15)

Q-Ball said:


> Have they arrived @Sir Vape ?


LOL @Q-Ball. Did you put a reminder on your phone?


----------



## Q-Ball (10/6/15)

LandyMan said:


> LOL @Q-Ball. Did you put a reminder on your phone?



Lol, more like a outlook calendar entry synced to all my devices.
I have no backup device at the moment


----------



## Sir Vape (10/6/15)

They are in SA just waiting on custom clearance invoice. A little later than expected


----------



## Q-Ball (10/6/15)

Sir Vape said:


> They are in SA just waiting on custom clearance invoice. A little later than expected



Ouch


----------



## Q-Ball (11/6/15)

I see it's been shipped, thanks @Sir Vape, looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Sir Vape (11/6/15)

Cool man


----------

